# Where to find the AGE of a Honda snow blower HS928TAS



## ScreamingEagle (Jan 4, 2018)

I have a Honda HS928TAS SN SZAK1140773 and would like to find the age of it


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

ScreamingEagle said:


> I have a Honda HS928TAS SN SZAK1140773 and would like to find the age of it


USA or Canada? I can pull records for most USA models, but none that were mfg. to Canadian spec.....


----------



## FullThrottle (Apr 7, 2017)

I contacted the local Honda Rep. in my area to find out out if my HSS928ATCD was a 2017 Model since I purchased it in November 2017.The reply I got back from him was that, if it has the large plastic shroud over the Exhaust it would be a 2018,indicating this was an upgrade for the 2018 Models.Other than that he could not tell me the day/mth. on when it was built. 



ScreamingEagle said:


> I have a Honda HS928TAS SN SZAK1140773 and would like to find the age of it


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

Hey missileman, are you sure there is a "C" in your model designator? 



missileman said:


> I contacted the local Honda Rep. in my area to find out out if my HSS928ATCD was a 2017 Model...


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

last time i called honda at 770-497-6400 with a 928 that started with 114 it was the year 2004.


----------



## Marlow (Dec 17, 2016)

missileman said:


> I contacted the local Honda Rep. in my area to find out out if my HSS928ATCD was a 2017 Model since I purchased it in November 2017.The reply I got back from him was that, if it has the large plastic shroud over the Exhaust it would be a 2018,indicating this was an upgrade for the 2018 Models.Other than that he could not tell me the day/mth. on when it was built.


Robert made a post about that exhaust change back in October, 2016 indicating it was changed for ~16.. So 2017's would have had them as well. Linked below.

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/honda-snowblowers/97073-running-change-honda-hss-models.html


----------



## FullThrottle (Apr 7, 2017)

Thanks Marlow 
So the Honda Rep. is leading me down the garden path ,because now I still dosen't know if I purchased a 2017 or the 2018 when I bought it in November /2017.It looks like another email going of to this guy for not telling me the truth about the year my Snow blower is.I thought I was getting a 2018 ,but it dosen't appear to be if that's the only indication this Honda Rep. can come up with.
More to follow. 



Marlow said:


> Robert made a post about that exhaust change back in October, 2016 indicating it was changed for ~16.. So 2017's would have had them as well. Linked below.
> 
> http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/honda-snowblowers/97073-running-change-honda-hss-models.html


----------



## Marlow (Dec 17, 2016)

missileman said:


> Thanks Marlow
> So the Honda Rep. is leading me down the garden path ,because now I still dosen't know if I purchased a 2017 or the 2018 when I bought it in November /2017.It looks like another email going of to this guy for not telling me the truth about the year my Snow blower is.I thought I was getting a 2018 ,but it dosen't appear to be if that's the only indication this Honda Rep. can come up with.
> More to follow.


As far as I know, Honda doesn't really put model years on their power equipment like they do with cars. Seems you have the most recent iteration snowblower with all current day parts and you bought it brand new unused just a couple of months ago. So if I were you, I'd be satisfied with that!

If you call Honda Canada or American Honda(depending on where you're from), they can tell you production date and the date it was originally sold I believe. But again, no real model years.. If it makes you feel any better, I purchased my HSS1332 in October, 2016 from a very high volume dealer(so I know it wasn't sitting) and I have the old style muffler. Not an issue to me though.


----------



## ScreamingEagle (Jan 4, 2018)

In the USA at Ken Carr Cycle Center, Pa. They appear to now be out of business


----------



## Prime (Jan 11, 2014)

I contacted Honda about a HS928 starting with 117 and it went into service in 2008.


----------



## FullThrottle (Apr 7, 2017)

Morning jrom
Yes it does have the c in the Model designation eg. HSS928CTD,I am still trying to find out if it was a left over 2017 model or a 2018 that I purchased in November/2017.The local dealer Rep. said it was a 2018 if it had the large plastic cover over the exhaust,apparently that's not correct according to some members on here ,said that upgrade took place on the 2016 year Models.
It would be good to know the year for future Reference ,when parts is required.




jrom said:


> Hey missileman, are you sure there is a "C" in your model designator?


----------



## Marlow (Dec 17, 2016)

missileman said:


> Morning jrom
> Yes it does have the c in the Model designation eg. HSS928CTD,I am still trying to finf out if it was a left over 2017 model or a 2018 that I purchased in November/2017.The local dealer Rep. said it was a 2018 if it had the large plastic cover over the exhaust,apparently that's not correct according to some members on here ,said that upgrade took place on the 2016 year Models.
> It would be good to know the year for future Reference ,when parts is required.


They don't go by model years. If you want to find out the production date, call Honda Canada 1-888-946-6329.
As far as parts are concerned, they'll know by the serial number.


----------



## FullThrottle (Apr 7, 2017)

Thanks Marlow
I will out check out the production date,I just wanted to know if the one I purchased was the latest model or a left over from last year 2017 build,but since you say they go by the Serial No/Vin Number that would give me confidence that parts I would need if required would be for my blower.
Cheers



Marlow said:


> They don't go by model years. If you want to find out the production date, call Honda Canada 1-888-946-6329.
> As far as parts are concerned, they'll know by the serial number.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

As far as [email protected] has stated, the only record they can pull is when it was first sold (to the dealer and to the customer as long as it was registered). They don't keep records of the production date.
I have a 2017 HSS1332ATD and it does have the large plastic protector on the exhaust.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

Thanks missileman about the "C". I do now see that my shop manual (did you get one yet?) for the US built HSS does include Canadian variant specs.

I wouldn't worry about getting correct parts, my experience – having the first generation hydrostatic drive Honda blower and the first year HS828TAS – when ordering parts, suppliers will list some parts as "up to serial number____..." and "from serial number____...", if there are different parts (at least boats.net does).

Honda Parts Nation will cross out first-gen parts, but still keep them in the list like the battery: https://tinyurl.com/y8drwj5v

https://tinyurl.com/ybsmxf5m
https://www.hondapartsnation.com/oemparts/l/hpe/55bfa17387a8661afc0bab1f/hss928a-atd-parts



missileman said:


> Morning jrom. Yes it does have the c in the Model designation eg. HSS928CTD.
> 
> I am still trying to find out if it was a left over 2017 model or a 2018...It would be good to know the year for future Reference ,when parts is required.


----------



## JimmyD (Nov 20, 2016)

missileman said:


> but since you say they go by the Serial No/Vin Number that would give me confidence that parts I would need if required would be for my blower.
> Cheers


As others have said, the units are produced in series, and when there are changes to production, this is recorded via serial number. The only thing your dealer will need to find you correct parts is your serial number (Sxxx-1234567). Always have that handy when ordering parts and you shouldn't have any issues.


----------



## Bob ‘Snow’ (Nov 9, 2020)

ScreamingEagle said:


> I have a Honda HS928TAS SN SZAK1140773 and would like to find the age of it


Asking the year of the blower is as foolish as it sounds. Are you insuring it, probably not. 
As far as the year of the Honda you are thinking about buying, it really does not matter and I will tell you the reasons why:
1)there are a lot of dealers who may be selling NOS(New Old Stock). They get 400 and sell 325 and 75 get carried forward, the people who bought the 325 had a very mild winter and may have used their blower 5-6 times and what was the conditions out when the blower was used and when they went out, did they Snowblow half of the street. You get my point. Honda has started putting Hour Meters on their machines. 
If I were buying used, I would be more concerned about the service that machine has had on it before you got it. 
There are only 4 real big issues/concerns, that you should be concerned about as an owner or buyer of a used machine and they will take your blower down for big money repairs. They are 1) seized bearings and there are 10 of them to consider 2) Contaminated Side Transmission Grease-a gear killer 3)Oil changes- 4) the use of properly adjusted side and rear skids/skis or lack there of.
Never ever load up the Side Transmission with grease through the Grease Zerk. That Zerk is meant for grease install at manufacturing stage or after a rebuild. You need to get that contaminated grease out of there. Once that So-called Dust Cover backs off the Side Casing, you are on the clock.

A Honda Snowblower purchase should be your last snowblower purchase, if you buy the right model and consider the 4 things above when getting your annual maintenance done. People think a Honda purchase is indestructible and worry free. 
I hope I am wrong but of the many I have serviced, they have all been all singing off the same song sheet. 
That is the way I see it every time.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Bob ‘Snow’ said:


> Asking the year of the blower is as foolish as it sounds. Are you insuring it, probably not.
> As far as the year of the Honda you are thinking about buying, it really does not matter and I will tell you the reasons why:
> 1)there are a lot of dealers who may be selling NOS(New Old Stock). They get 400 and sell 325 and 75 get carried forward, the people who bought the 325 had a very mild winter and may have used their blower 5-6 times and what was the conditions out when the blower was used and when they went out, did they Snowblow half of the street. You get my point. Honda has started putting Hour Meters on their machines.
> If I were buying used, I would be more concerned about the service that machine has had on it before you got it.
> ...


welcome to the forum

I agree with you about age of machine vs condition. Most people put too much emphasis in age, thinking a 8 year old 928 is better than a 23 year old 828.

I try to teach people what to look for in a good used Honda.Not going to list everything here. Too many people will buy a 5 year old machine from a snow removal company for peanuts thinking they got the deal of the century.

Then they bring it to me and the augers/bearings all need replacing , the bucket is trash, the right side tranny needs a rebuild , etc etc etc. I tell them they bought a parts machine. worth $100 at most.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Bob ‘Snow’ said:


> That is the way I see it every time.


Happy B day Bob.

.


----------

